# Need Business Name for Second Hand Store



## mosepijo

We are starting a Second Hand Business this spring. Any ideas for a name?


----------



## mpillow

2nd Time Around

(the number will list you higher in the yellow pages)


----------



## birdman1

recicled treachers (but better spelling ) mpillow is wright about adding a number or letter to your name to get a better yellow page listing .As an " A1 used treashers " or AA found dreams


----------



## Pelenaka

A to Z is my favorite store and as the name suggests they have it all.

There's a nice shop run my volunteers that I stop in on when I'm close - _My Sister's Closet_

_Another Man's Treasures_ as in one man's junk ...

_Second Hand Rose (_Neil Diamond song). Good name for a consignment shop.

_Spend Thrift _

_Frugal Finds_

_Look What I Found_ - half the fun in shopping @ thrift stores is the hunt.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Guest

_Once Again_


----------



## happychick

Around here there's a really successful consignment shop called "Twice As Nice"...


----------



## mosepijo

mpillow said:


> 2nd Time Around
> 
> (the number will list you higher in the yellow pages)


This is funny... because That was the first name that came to mind because we actually had a 2nd hand store in the same building about 27 years ago. So it had a double meaning. Thanks to everyone for the names. There are some good ones.


----------



## aunt fannie

I saw a childrens resale shop once named "wee ones reruns" and there was a thrift store called ' 2nd hand dan's'.


----------

